# INFJ's and INFP's drawn together?



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

:3 ISFPs are so cute.

Well yes despite my bitter experience suggests I have come across a poll for INFJs that claim otherwise but please note that my bitterness comes from exactly this.

I feel like we share a lot so I feel betrayed when they are closed to us and they work their Ni and Ti. Perhaps we are not being easy with our Fi either )

I feel like we are very different but also very similar. It is a deep range so even if we could be so different we probably share more than just another type who works similar functions.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, I've noticed there's something about my _vibe _that attracts them to me, but I'm not especially drawn to them out of the 16 types. Especially not in the romantic sense. But I would like them as acquintance/friend. My favorites are ENXPs :blushed:


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

51sth said:


> Has anyone else noticed this effect that INFJ's and INFP's attract somehow each other? I don't know should I worry but I already have 3 close INFP friends. The other close ones are ENFP's. Am I limiting myself?


Friends=good; coworkers=good; lovers=bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

